# Platform Bed



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, I want to make a new platform bed....... I have a basic design in my head... I just can't make up my mind if I want to risk using 2x2 for the framework or if I should go with 2x3's or 2x4's.........

Queen Size the Platform will be in 2 halves so that it can be moved easier. I plan on having Storage under it as well. It's pretty much 2 30" x 80" boxes about 16 to 18" tall


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread may be of some help.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a tendancy to like to Over build things...... which is why I was thinking a 2x2 framework in it......... Just gonna get a standard Queen size mattress for it.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*There is a picture of a platform bed*

from my shop at www.crookedlittletree.com under furniture.

Ed


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

edp said:


> from my shop at www.crookedlittletree.com under furniture.
> 
> Ed



I went to your site. You do very nice work. Didn't see a platform bed. I could have missed it. Can you post a picture?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

http://http://www.crookedlittletree.com/headboard.html


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The Question now is doors or drawers?? the base is going to be a modular (2 pcs) to make it easier to move.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Unless you like spending a lot of time*

prone on the floor looking into a dark hole to find things, I would certainly recommend drawers. They will be a whole lot more practical.

Ed


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Thanks for the compliments Cabinet Man,*



cabinetman said:


> I went to your site. You do very nice work. Didn't see a platform bed. I could have missed it. Can you post a picture?


 
Apologies extended for taking so long to respond. Must have missed the question. With regard to posting pictures here, I guess I haven't mastered that skill yet but the pictures are on the website and I have a "shiny new nickel for you" (from Billy Bob Thornton in Armagedon) when you report back that you found them.

Ed


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

edp said:


> Apologies extended for taking so long to respond. Must have missed the question. With regard to posting pictures here, I guess I haven't mastered that skill yet but the pictures are on the website and I have a "shiny new nickel for you" (from Billy Bob Thornton in Armagedon) when you report back that you found them.
> 
> Ed



Send my nickel to:
Save The Children, US Headquarters
2000 L Street NW, Suite 500
Washington, DC 20036
.








.








.


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

I just did a queen bed for my daughter. If you want to look at the pictures it is listed under projects as "Queen Bed"


----------

